# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هترشات رمضانية

## musab aljak

*هترشات رمضانية

خوجلي الشيخ

الكاميرا السخيفة

الفضائيات إتعملت عشان حاجات كتيرة 

منها تثقيف الناس

وعكس الحضارات

وتعريف الناس بما يدور حولهم وذلك بالأخبار الطازجة

وايضا للترفية والترويح  عن المشاهد

ولأسباب اخرى

ولكننا بغض النظر عن خدمات الفضائيات  التي تقدمها 
يجب ان تحاط بمحاذير

وخطوط حمراء لا يمكن تخطيها 

وان تعمل هذه الفضائيات بما يرتضيه الدين والعرف والاخلاق

مهما كان البرنامج
 مسلسل أو منوعات أو كاميرا خفية أو الجن الاحمر ذاتو

لازم نكون منضبطين في ما نطرحه للناس

والكلام ليكم يا ياناس تلك القناة

وانتو جيتو تحاكو بدعتو

قبل ماننسى ليكم حكاية السيجاير طلعتو لينا بالسعوط

الله يفضحكم كان فضحتونا مع الدول المجاورة

سعوط؟ سعوط عديل كده؟

طبعا قبل اسبوع تقريبا 
ناس تلك القناة ومن خلال الكاميرا الخفية الساذجة 
جابو بطل الكاميرا الخفية  إسمو تايوتا ولا هوستن ما عارف
جابوهو واقف جنب باب الكافتريا 
شايل سجارة في إيدو
سجارة عدييييييييييل
وبرنجية كمان 
وهو في وقفتو دي يقوم  يصطاد زول طالع من الكافتريا وعلى شرط الزول يكون من المدخنين
يقوم المستر تايوتا يقول  لو سمحت عايز ولعة 
يقوم الزول دا يديهو الولعة (زناد)
في اللحظة دي يجي واحد من جماعة تايوتا 
إتلقي إسمو فلكسواجن مان

يقوم يلخم سيد الولاعة

يقوم تايوتا يدس الولاعة ويدي الزول كبريت شفتو السخافة ؟

الدنيا والعالمين بيقولو التدخين ضار بالصحة وناس تلك القناة يؤصلون له

حتى بائعي السجاير يكتبون على ظهر العلبة التدخين ضار بالصحة 

وناس تايوتا  يكتحوا في السيجاير على تلك القناة بدون إختشاء 

الشركات العالمية  التي تروج للتبغ يجبرونها على ان تختم ترويجها بترويج سلبي يوضح اضرار التبغ

وناس تلك القناة  يروجوا للسجاير بدون محاذير وبالمجان كمان

يا ناس انتو في السودان  إختشو

وقبل ماتبرد  حكاية السجاير 
يطلع لينا تايوتا مان بسقطة جديدة 
المرة دي مع ود عماري الكارب

هذه المرة يقف تايوتا مان  قبالة محل العماري الجيد 
ماشاء الله الكاميرا ماقصرت 
عملت ترويج تمام للمحل
صورت إسم المحل

وكان مافاطر ماتخاطر

كما قلت ليكم يقف تايوتا مان أمام محل السعوط

ليأتي احد السفافة ويشتري كيس تمباك مااااااااكن 
وعندما يهم بالمغادرة يعترضه فريد عصره  تايوتا مان 
ويقول ليهو بكل بجاجة :

جيب سفة

يقوم داك يطلع الكيس

يقوم يجي صاحب تايوتا القبيل متذكرنو؟

ياخي فلكسواجن؟

أها يجي يلخم الزول سيد الكيس
وتايوتا يقسم  الكيس في كيس تاني
عاملين فيها ظريفين؟

منتهى السخف والإستخفاف
قمة العبط والإستعباط

من أنتم يا تايوتا؟
ومن أين أتيتم؟
وماذا تريدون؟
لماذا تشوهون صورتنا هكذا؟
وأين أنتم يا أهل تلك القناة ؟
أين أنت يارمضان؟
ترى هل تشاهد ما يبث على قناتك؟
ان قلت نعم
نقول لك لماذا  السكوت على هذا الإنحطاط؟
وان قلت لا
نقول لك  انها مسؤوليتك قبل ان تكون مسؤولية من يسمي نفسه تايوتا مان
لماذا تترك هذا العبث؟
والمصيبة أنه في شهر رمضان يارمضان

والله أنا خايف تايوتا يفاجئنا في احدى حلقاته في بيت (مريسة)

الزول الروج للسجاير والسعوط ممكن تتوقع منو أي حاجة

أرجوك توقف يا تايوتا

الله يرضى عليك  يا تايوتا كفاية خلاص 

لأن كاميرتكم الخفية مسييييييييييييخة
والله حنضل بس

معقولة تجي لي حلاق تقول ليهو أرح أحلق لي حماري في سنار؟
هسه ده شي مضحك؟

عليكم الله كفاية استخفاف بالناس

وأنا ادعوكم لمتابعة الكاميرا الخفية مع إبراهيم نصر يوميا  عقب دوبلاج بي مزاج

عشان تحردوا برنامجكم ده يا تايوتا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اضحاك من غير معنى
ده حال الكاميرا الخفيه السودانية
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اضحاك من غير معنى
ده حال الكاميرا الخفيه السودانية



عرفت يا كسلاوى  الزول دا قاصد ياتو قناة؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*اكييييييد قناة فووووووووووول المرض دي !!!
*

----------


## محمد star

*ههههههه قلت لى قال ليه جيب سفه عليكم الله دى قناة يتنعل ابو الضحك البرجاله ده
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

اكييييييد قناة فووووووووووول المرض دي !!!



قناة فووووووول كده دى اصلا تفاهاته البتشبها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*              نفس الملامح والشبه 
*

----------

